# Smoked Wild Duck



## wyogoob

This is the way I smoke ducks. The skin keeps the meat from drying out. Remove it before serving.

*Smoked Wild Duck

4 to 6 - whole Mallards, skin on
4 qt - water
2/3 cup - Morton's Tenderquick
1/3 cup - salt
1 cup - brown sugar
1 tsp - whole peppercorns
1 tsp - whole allspice
1/2 tsp - garlic powder
4 - bay leaves

Prepare ducks:
With a serrated knife, or small saw, split plucked ducks down backbone
Open up ducks and flatten
Using a stiff brush, scrub the insides, and then rinse clean

Brine:
Mix ingredients with 1 qt of water and bring to a boil
Simmer for 15 minutes
Strain, and then cool brine in fridge
Mix brine with remaining 3 qts of water
Soak ducks, covered, in brine for 3 days
Remove from brine and rinse in cold water
While warming up smoker, keep ducks at room temp for 1 hr, and then pat dry

Smoke:
Place ducks on smoker racks, skin up
120° - 3 hrs, no smoke, vent 100% open
140° - 4 hrs, cherry or apple smoke, vent 50% open
160° - vent 25% open, until breast temp is 145°*

Notes:
Make sure duck butts with the preening gland have been removed
Try juniper berries in place of the allspice

Split and flatten out ducks:


Scrub insides clean:









Smoke it:


There's a lot of meat on the legs and thighs on a Mallard. Very moist, smokey, not too salty:









Bon appetit!


----------



## utahgolf

the top pics look like something out of the movie aliens, but that smoked duck looks good when finished!


----------



## wyogoob

Thanks utahgolf. I was trying to show how clean the inside of the ducks were before I put them in the brine.

Waterfowl are difficult to smoke. This is the way I have always done it. The birds are brined and smoked to a low internal temperature.

They're smokey-sweet and moist.


----------



## wyogoob

If your smoker has the vent on the top, I would recommend putting a piece of foil between the vent and the birds to prevent the condensation from dripping down on the smoked birds when closing the damper.


----------



## wyogoob

bump 

Good time of year to run this one again.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Looks great! I think I will go shoot some mallards tomorrow and try this.:mrgreen:


----------



## johnnycake

Fowl, need an extra gun?! ;-)


----------



## gdog

Bump....few ducks from the opener yesterday headed toward the brine in a little bit....

Goob....have you cut down on the amount of Tenderquick in the recipe since posted?


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> Bump....few ducks from the opener yesterday headed toward the brine in a little bit....
> 
> Goob....have you cut down on the amount of Tenderquick in the recipe since posted?


Not in a brine, only processed sausages. I put enough salt or cure in water until it floats an egg, approximately 1 cup of salt or cure per gallon of water.

The cure will soak into a mallard's breast in 2 or 3 days. You can leave them in the solution for a month if you want, they won't get any saltier than what they are after 3 days. (The strength of the solution determines the saltiness with the "float an egg" method)

Don't smoke over 150° internal temp. 140° is fine, nice n moist.


----------



## gdog

Came out great....bit salty but perfect match for some cheese and a beer ....or two.


----------



## johnnycake

Headed out saturday and I am going to have to try this on some birds! That and some confit duck legs....mmmm...bring on the birds!


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> Came out great....bit salty but perfect match for some cheese and a beer ....or two.


wowsa!!

.


----------



## willfish4food

Man gdog, that looks GOOD!


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> Not in a brine, only processed sausages. I put enough salt or cure in water until it floats an egg, approximately 1 cup of salt or cure per gallon of water.
> 
> The cure will soak into a mallard's breast in 2 or 3 days. You can leave them in the solution for a month if you want, they won't get any saltier than what they are after 3 days. (The strength of the solution determines the saltiness with the "float an egg" method)
> 
> Don't smoke over 150° internal temp.


Hey, I think I left my duck calls on the bank where we picked the ducks.

??

.


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> Hey, I think I left my duck calls on the bank where we picked the ducks.
> 
> ??
> 
> .


****...ok..good excuse to head back up there....let me know when you want to go.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

Wyogoob have you tried this with geese? Do you think they'd be too big?


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> ****...ok..good excuse to head back up there....let me know when you want to go.


Friday. Bring smoked duck and cheese.

.


----------



## wyogoob

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Wyogoob have you tried this with geese? Do you think they'd be too big?


It works well with geese but you really need to have the skin on the bird's breast.

.


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> Friday. Bring smoked duck and cheese.
> 
> .


I'm gonna be Sharptail/Hun hunting Thurs/Fri.....call me.


----------



## longbow

I tried to smoke a duck once but I couldn't keep it lit :shock:....ha,ha,ha I crack myself up sometimes. [I'll just let myself out now.]


----------



## wyogoob

longbow said:


> I tried to smoke a duck once but I couldn't keep it lit :shock:....ha,ha,ha I crack myself up sometimes. [I'll just let myself out now.]


Good luck with that one. It's a tough crowd here Chuck.

.


----------



## longbow

wyogoob said:


> Good luck with that one. It's a tough crowd here Chuck.
> 
> .


I know. I didn't even hear crickets with that one. I need to polish my jokes and time my presentation better.


----------



## gdog

longbow said:


> I tried to smoke a duck once but I couldn't keep it lit :shock:....ha,ha,ha I crack myself up sometimes. [I'll just let myself out now.]


OOO°)OOOOO°)OOOOO°)OO

....there ..... better?


----------



## LostLouisianian

longbow said:


> I tried to smoke a duck once but I couldn't keep it lit :shock:....ha,ha,ha I crack myself up sometimes. [I'll just let myself out now.]


Well then it's a dang good thing you're not an egg huh.....-_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O--_O-


----------



## elkmule123

I adquired a goose a while back, its only the fourth goose that I've cleaned. It didn't have that much fat on it like the previous three and a had a fishy smell to the meat (I've never smelt that before). The previous birds I just roasted with cirtrus fruit stuffed inside, but because of the fishy smell I decided to brine the breast and one leg (other leg was shot up pretty good) and then smoke them. Well, I definitely liked it smoked better. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

elkmule123 said:


> I adquired a goose a while back, its only the fourth goose that I've cleaned. It didn't have that much fat on it like the previous three and a had a fishy smell to the meat (I've never smelt that before). The previous birds I just roasted with cirtrus fruit stuffed inside, but because of the fishy smell I decided to brine the breast and one leg (other leg was shot up pretty good) and then smoke them. Well, I definitely liked it smoked better. :mrgreen:


Nice work. That looks really good!!

.


----------



## wyogoob

*pick em*

It's best to pick the birds while they're hot. I did these in the blind:









Dressed for the smoker:


----------



## wyogoob

*soak em n smoke em*

Soaked em in the cure for 5 days:









Smoked em with cherry to an internal temp of 148°:









I'll let them bloom, cool off, and slice one up tomorrow:


----------



## wyogoob

*tastes like duck*

They turned out OK. Could have been a little saltier:









I'm tryin' to cut back on my sodium though:









Uh...tastes like chicken. :grin:

.


----------



## LostLouisianian

I breasted all mine out, just might have to throw them on the smoker this weekend for kicks and giggles


----------



## wyogoob

*my dad would rollover in his grave*



LostLouisianian said:


> I breasted all mine out, just might have to throw them on the smoker this weekend for kicks and giggles


Are you makin' gumbo with the legs n thighs and all the meat ya left on the carcass?

nevermind

Ooh, top of the page. I'm getting my mojo back.

.


----------



## wyogoob

*I really don't think he's from Louisiana.*



LostLouisianian said:


> I breasted all mine out, just might have to throw them on the smoker this weekend for kicks and giggles


Did ya save the skins?

You can wrap the breast meat up in the skins to keep them from drying out. Adds a little flavor too.

nevermind

.


----------



## LostLouisianian

wyogoob said:


> Did ya save the skins?
> 
> You can wrap the breast meat up in the skins to keep them from drying out. Adds a little flavor too.
> 
> nevermind
> 
> .


Most of the breasts have the skin on them. Only a couple of ducks had too many freakin pin feathers so I skinned those.


----------



## LostLouisianian

wyogoob said:


> Did ya save the skins?
> 
> You can wrap the breast meat up in the skins to keep them from drying out. Adds a little flavor too.
> 
> nevermind
> 
> .


I might wrap a couple in bacon just for the heck of it and see what happens.


----------



## wyogoob

LostLouisianian said:


> Most of the breasts have the skin on them. Only a couple of ducks had too many freakin pin feathers so I skinned those.


It was a joke, more of a dig really. Geeze, I gotta work on my delivery.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian

wyogoob said:


> LostLouisianian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the breasts have the skin on them. Only a couple of ducks had too many freakin pin feathers so I skinned those.
> 
> 
> 
> It was a joke, more of a dig really. Geeze, I gotta work on my delivery.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I'm from the south. We're slow on the uptake. ?


----------



## wyogoob

*throw the rest in the mud*



LostLouisianian said:


> I might wrap a couple in bacon just for the heck of it and see what happens.


Cool. If you're breasting your ducks out it won't take much bacon.

.


----------



## wyogoob

Nothing compliments smoked game birds better than a cool glass of apple cider:









Well, maybe a glass of cool red wine.


----------



## wyogoob

*I'm talkin' clean ducks*

Since the internet and all the dumb outdoor forums popped up splitting a duck across the back is called "spatch**** a duck". Before the internet it was called "clean a duck".










Here's the recipe for my latest smoked ducks:

*Smoked Wild Duck #18

4 to 6 - whole Mallards, skin on
3 qt - water
2/3 cup - Morton's Tenderquick
1 cup - brown sugar
2 tbsp - Worcestershire*
*1/2 tsp - white pepper*
*1 tsp - Amesphos

Prepare ducks:
With a serrated knife, or small saw, split plucked ducks down backbone
Remove backbone. Open up ducks and flatten.
Using a stiff brush, scrub the insides, and then rinse clean

Brine:
Mix ingredients with 3 qts of water
Soak ducks, covered, in brine for 5 days
Remove from brine and rinse in cold water
While warming up smoker, keep ducks at room temp for 1 hr, and then pat dry

Smoke:
Place dry ducks on smoker racks, skin up
140° - 2 hrs, no smoke, vent 50% open
160° - 4 hrs, cherry smoke vent closed
180° - vent 25% open, until breast internal temp is 148°*


----------



## wyogoob

This was the best smoked duck I have ever eaten.


----------



## Thanar

looks good


----------



## High Desert Elk

Sonny Jim! that looks good


----------



## wyogoob

I can't see any of the pictures, even mine. What a crock.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I wonder. 



What Bacon be a good substitute for the skin?


Just curious, because plucking birds is a pain.


----------



## gdog

wyogoob said:


> I can't see any of the pictures, even mine. What a crock.


Weird...pics showing up for me. Move farther away from your microwave :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob

gdog said:


> Weird...pics showing up for me. Move farther away from your microwave :mrgreen:


Thanks, still can't see any pics though.


----------



## 35whelen

i need to shoot a duck so I can try this


----------



## 35whelen

Where can I find Amesphos or what can I substitute it with


----------



## wyogoob

*Cured and Smoked*



35whelen said:


> Where can I find Amesphos or what can I substitute it with


I should have named this thread "Cured and Smoked" because the birds are cured in a sweet brine solution for a number of days before being smoked.

Amesphos is sold at the Ingredient Store http://store.theingredientstore.com/amesphos.aspx

There are a number of substitutes. Here's one I have used from Butcher Packer:
http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=760

Sodium phosphate food additives are used to retain moisture in meat, poultry and seafood and have been around a long time. They process this stuff, food grade and livestock feed grade, over here at Solvay Chemicals, Little America Wyoming.

It was kind of a secret for awhile. Now all the top competition BBQ guys are using it. I have a story on AmesPhos in one of my old sausage-making threads that no one reads here.


----------



## 35whelen

I went ahead and brined my ducks sans Amesphos. Hopefully they turn out ok. I’ll go ahead and order some for the next round.


----------



## wyogoob

35whelen said:


> I went ahead and brined my ducks sans Amesphos. Hopefully they turn out ok. I'll go ahead and order some for the next round.


It'll be fine.

Notes:

With a smoked n cured duck it's not a big deal what the internal temp is. If you go under a little its not the end of the world. If you go over it will start to dry out some but nothing like a duck that isn't brined or isn't cured.

Now with a duck that is just smoked, not cured, like just cooked on the latest n greatest fancy-dancy pellet smoker thingie, you best not go under the recommended internal temp.

Smoked duck temp - 165°

Smoked n cured duck temp - 140° - 150°


----------



## Longgun

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I wonder.
> 
> What Bacon be a good substitute for the skin?
> 
> Just curious, because *plucking birds is a pain*.


Try giving them a dunk in 160*ish water. It loosens the feathers right up most of the time.


----------



## wyogoob

*Those were the days*



Longgun said:


> Try giving them a dunk in 160*ish water. It loosens the feathers right up most of the time.


Ooh, I go a little hotter than that on mallards. But yeah, scalding is a good way to pick a duck. Diving ducks are really oily so "drown them", push em under water and hold them greasy SOBs there for awhile.

I like dry-picking and burning the fuzz off with my cutting torch better, #3 cutting tip, 50# of oxygen, yeah baby. :smile:

Scalding birds is a mess. I can hear my Grandma, my mom, my aunts and Mrs. Goob laughing and carrying on now. Uh...well, maybe Mrs Goob wasn't laughing.


----------



## wyogoob

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I wonder.
> 
> What Bacon be a good substitute for the skin?
> 
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...


no
.


----------



## 35whelen

i guess im brining them for seven days. didn't have time to get the smoker out last night.


----------



## 35whelen

im new to smoking meat. I just got the smoker last weekend. its electric and pretty cheap. do I fill the water tray and do I refill the chip tray as it smokes or do I just fill it once and run it for the 4 hours?


----------



## 35whelen

Smoked em all today. If I were blindfolded, I would’ve told you I was eating a store bought ham. Even the shoveler hen tasted fantastic. The mallards were the best game meat I’ve ever had. The teals and shoveler were almost identical to the mallards but smaller portions and darker meat. If I could shoot one duck a week of any species during the whole season I would be happy. As long as I can keep my fridge stocked with this stuff. My kids were eating it faster than I could cut it.


----------



## 35whelen

Kept the smoked necks, wings, carcasses for gumbo stock.


----------



## 3arabians

That looks awesome. I may have to start duck hunting. Nice job!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 35whelen

All of goob’s hard work and years of dabbling will make a generation of novices cook like pros.


----------



## wyogoob

*good question*



35whelen said:


> im new to smoking meat. I just got the smoker last weekend. its electric and pretty cheap. do I fill the water tray and do I refill the chip tray as it smokes or do I just fill it once and run it for the 4 hours?


I use pellets for smoking:
> Blend 1/3 to 1/2 cups of water with 1 1/2 cups of pellets and set aside.
> After the pellets quit "swelling", in an hour or less, place in the pre-heated smoker.

I don't care for a lot of moisture in the smoke for cured meat. Wet-cured meat is very moist to start with. Too much moisture in the smoke and sooty black condensate will build up on the smoker ceiling and then drip down on the meat. It's not the end of the world, the skin will protect the meat, but it just looks bad.

Like noted in the recipe the birds get smoke for 4 hours or less. That's one panful of sawdust in my smoker, about 2 cups of sawdust (made from 1 cup of pellets). That's enough for the 4 trays, up to 16 ducks, in my 16" x 16" x 24" high insulated smoker.

I prefer cherry for waterfowl. Hickory or apple if I can't get cherry.

.


----------



## 35whelen

Smoked goose. Used same recipe.


----------



## wyogoob

*Tell us all about it.*



35whelen said:


> Smoked goose. Used same recipe.


Lookin good!


----------



## 35whelen

It’s pretty good. I like it with horseradish. smoked it all day Sunday. Rendered the fat from the gut n saved it. Made stew with the wings n giblets. The neck just kind of shrank into a hard stick as it cooked rather than the meat getting tender and falling off. Need to get some more geese but they aren’t cooperating


----------



## one4fishing

Bump. 
I’m smoking 4 mallards and two teal today. Bout to add the wood for smoke. 
Goob, you ever thought about publishing all of your recipes? Written in your words with the backstories and explanations you give, I’d buy it for sure.


----------



## wyogoob

one4fishing said:


> Bump.
> I'm smoking 4 mallards and two teal today. Bout to add the wood for smoke.
> Goob, you ever thought about publishing all of your recipes? Written in your words with the backstories and explanations you give, I'd buy it for sure.


Thanks for the compliment.

I am writing a cookbook called *Recipes for the Apocalypse. *Too political for the UWN.
.


----------



## gdog

Birds plucked...time to smoke. Bump this one up for a great recipe.


----------



## alaska

gdog said:


> Came out great....bit salty but perfect match for some cheese and a beer ....or two.


This looks delicious! I will make own later :O--O:


----------



## one4fishing

Bump again. 
Cured n smoked 3 mallards 1 pintail and 5 teal. They came out great. 
Thanks again Goob.


----------

